# Beretta M9 build project



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

I stumbled on this M9 slide for sale and upon closer inspection I purchased it right away.



















The markings on the slide indicate that this slide was used as an actual US military M9 not the civilian M9 that can be commonly purchased. The PB logo is the plain government issue one that is on all pistols for government use only. In addition the fact that it has stamped into it "P. BERETTA" and not "BERETTA USA" means that this slide was part of one of the first few batches in the mid 80's of M9's that were built at Beretta's factory in Italy before the US based factory took over production of the M9.

I will be undergoing a restoration project to build a complete pistol again around this slide. Although it will not be a totally accurate reproduction of the military issued M9 I can get it to look almost completely like one with the exception of a few small details.

I decided to share this project of mine here on the forum so I hope some of you enjoy watching it's progress as I work though the process of bringing this vintage M9 slide back into a complete pistol again. It should make a nice addition to my Beretta collection when it is done.

At the moment I am making arrangements to have the slide refinished back to its standard matte black condition.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool!

I was a military armorer/trainer/inspector, and was privileged to participate in the changeover to the M9 at two different USAF bases in the 80s/90s. These early M9 pistols are the ones I am most familiar with.

Check the bottom-rear of the left-side slide rail for a slot that starts at the rear and runs forward about 2 inches (estimated). If the bottom-rear-edge of both slide rails is flat with no groove, then this slide was never modified for use with the broken slide capture device, and that will affect which hammer pin you use in your build. If it has the slot, the hammer pin with the large head should be used, and the edge of the hammer pin head will ride in the slot when the slide is assembled to the frame. If there is no groove, then you must find and use the original small-head hammer pin. The small pin could be used in either case, but if it has the slot, try to find the large pin for safety reasons. The large-headed pin cannot be used on a slide without the slot, as it will jam the slide (that's what it is designed to do if the slide breaks; jam the rear half of the slide on the frame, versus letting it fly off and hit the shooter in the face).

In looking closely at your photos, I think I can see the rear end of the slot in the left-side photo, but I can't be sure due to the angle and resolution of the photo.

Also be aware that many M9 slides were swapped-out after they hit a certain number of rounds, as the military didn't think it was safe to use them past a certain round count. Also, some slides got deadlined for cracks, usually in the locking-block cutout area. This area should be inspected closely with a magnifier under bright lighting for any evidence of cracking, and should not be used if there is anything that looks like a possible crack (or the start of one). Whether cracked or removed from service for hitting the round-count limit, these slides should have been destroyed, but I'm sure many ended up in duffle bags of returning troops, as similar stuff has happened in every war.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

DJ Niner said:


> Cool!
> 
> I was a military armorer/trainer/inspector, and was privileged to participate in the changeover to the M9 at two different USAF bases in the 80s/90s. These early M9 pistols are the ones I am most familiar with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and info. I am former USAF myself being a Nuclear Weapons Specialist at Ellsworth AFB between 1990 to 1994.

It does have the groove cut out on the bottom left side so it will need the hammer pin with the large head.

On the top in the area I believe you are referring to there is what looks to be a very small nick in just the corner of the metal. To me it does not look like the start of a crack. I took a few pictures but it was so small that I could not get a good focus on it. In your experience is this anything to be concerned about as it looks just like very minor cosmetic damage just on the corner edge of the frame.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, that just looks like a serious nick/dent, but unless it extends down into the slide interior, it's not a crack. They start small, but rapidly get larger if they are a crack. This is a photo of one I found online with a complete crack at the locking notch cutout:










Just keep an eye on it, check this area on both sides after every firing session (heck, I used to glance at it after every mag), and do a close inspection during cleaning.

One other time to check this area is if you were to drop the slide on a hard surface (I've seen one crack after being dropped on a concrete floor).


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

OK I will note all that. I found my magnifying glass and took a look at the entire areas in question and it all looks OK to me. This pistol will not be one that I fire much at all as I have plenty of other 92's to do that with so it will be mainly a collectors item in my collection. I will be going ahead and getting the slide refinished and built out to be a complete pistol.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

If anyone comes across a lower frame for a Beretta M92FS/M9 that is in new or excellent condition for sale please PM me to let me know. I might even look into buying a whole M92FS/M9 in excellent condition if it's a great deal. I have sources for all the parts for the upper slide but I need to find a lower frame for this project.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

The slide has been dropped off to be refinished. It might be done before Christmas otherwise I will be getting it sometime after. Once I have it back I will be posting pictures.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just picked up the refinished slide and it looks great!



















I have all the parts to complete the slide so I will begin assembling it soon. I still do not have a lower frame yet so I am shopping around for one.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

The final assembly has been completed! This vintage M9 slide is now back together with complete slide parts and a complete lower frame. Considering this M9 slide is one of the original that were first delivered to the US military it makes me wonder where this slide has been and who it served under. It technically joined the military a few years before I did, LOL!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------

